# Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?



## Torskfisk (21. September 2004)

Keine Bange der Titel soll nur anstacheln.
Ich habe unter einem anderen Thema schon etwas dazu geschrieben, aber als Beitrag Nr. 48 könnte das vielleicht untergehen. Deshalb hier einmal der Vorschlag zur Diskussion:
*Aktion Ü 40*

Das Anglerboard versucht so viele Kutterkapitäne wie möglich mit einzubeziehen, Plakate/Schilder o.ä. sichtbar am Schiff anzubringen, auf denen für ein freiwilliges Mindestmaß von 40cm hingewiesen wird.
Es geht nicht um die Kontrolle der einzelnen Angler, der Kapitän soll sich nicht selber den Ast absägen auf dem er sitzt, sondern ist mehr als Appell an die Angler gedacht, die nicht im Anglerboard "spionieren" oder angemeldete User sind.
Mögliche Slogan`s wären etwa:
Die Babydorsche von heute sind die Kapitalen von Morgen
ECHTE Angler mögen nur Ü 40
....
Die Möglichkeiten sind dabei bestimmt sehr vielfältig.
Dazu sollten auf den Kuttern die Fischkisten mit entsprechenden Maßbändern oder Längeneinteilungen versehen sein. 

Natürlich sind auch 40cm nur ein Kompromiss aber aus meiner Sicht immer noch besser als 35,36 oder 38cm. Meines Wissens laichen die Dorsche in der Ostsee das erste Mal mit ca. 33 cm. Damit könnten sie dann mindestens zweimal in Leben ablaichen und somit doppelt soviel Nachwuchs bringen wie bisher.
Das soll als erster Anstoß erstmal genügen
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll als erster Anstoß erstmal genügen
> Gruß Torskfisk


Finde ich echt Klasse die Idee #6


----------



## Bison (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Ich find solche Ideen sehr gut#6 , aber Du mußt bedenken, dass da die Berufsfischerei auch mitspielen müßte! Hab selber auch schon mal ähnliche Threads erstellt... Aber eher negative ANtworten bekommen...|gr: 

Es wäre auch mal interessant eine Statistik zu erstellen, um zusehen, wieviel Stück/Kg der gefangenen Fischart im Jahr überhaupt von Anglern verursacht wird. Ich denke nämlich, dass die Berufsfischerei weit überlegen ist...

Für speziell den Dorsch wäre es erstmal sinnvoll eine Schonzeit einzuführen!!!
Meine Meinung!


----------



## Lotte (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

moin-moin,

 die idee finde ich klasse!!! ob es dann etwas bringt wage ich aber auch zu bezweifeln!!! auch wenn alle angler das "mindestmaß ü 40" einhalten wird der berufsfischer darauf nicht einsteigen!!!! was aber nicht heißen soll, dieser idee nicht nachzugehen!!!! nur weil die berufsfischer das so machen brauchen die angler das ja nicht auch machen.


----------



## Palerado (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Es würde auf jeden Fall ein wenig helfen das Bild der Angler zu verbessern.
Und wenn es dadurch nur ein paar kleine Dorsche mehr gibt hat man immer noch was erreicht.


----------



## Bison (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Deswegen hab ich hier ja mal nen Thread erstellt und den Vorschlag einer Jahresschonzeit hineingestellt!!! Das mit dem Hecht ist wohl nen schlechtes Bsp. gewesen, aber denke dass diverse Fischarten wie z.B. Zander, Aal, Dorsch, usw. mal ab und an eine Jahresschonzeit vertragen würden!!! Was dann aber auch die Berufsfischerei mit einbeziehen müsste! Dann wären wohl alle Probleme vergessen.....

Hier der Thread: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35213


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Top!!! #6  #6  #6


----------



## MartinVahldiek (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Finde ich super, würde mir drei Buttons, zwei Mützen und 10 Aufkleber anheften beim nächsten Kuttertörn!

Evtl. würde eine Angelfirma, die Meereszubehör produziert und ihr Image aufbessern will, ein paar Euros für Aufkleber, Caps oder so locker machen.

Martin


----------



## Yupii (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Super Idee#6 .

Ich werde zum ersten Mal im Oktober mit einigen Leutchen auf der Ostsee  zum Kutterangeln fahren. Das Mindestmaß wird aber für uns selbstverständlich sein. Wir haben das im Vorfeld schon ausdiskutiert.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Lotte (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Es würde auf jeden Fall ein wenig helfen das Bild der Angler zu verbessern.
> Und wenn es dadurch nur ein paar kleine Dorsche mehr gibt hat man immer noch was erreicht.


 moin-moin,

 da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!!!! wenn es auch nur das wäre hätte diese aktion schon sinn gehabt!!!!


----------



## Rainer 32 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Hallo
Ihr habt meine volle Unterstützung. Aber habt ihr mal an die rechtliche Seite gedacht ?
Es ist ja bekanntlich in Deutschland verboten maßige Fische zurückzusetzen. Mir fallen ja auch durch meine Ungeschicktheit alle Dorsche unter 40cm wieder über Bord. Aber so ein offizieller Aufruf ? Ich weiß nicht ob das rechtlich so in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Bison (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

@ Rainer: Damit hast Du ja eigentlich recht... Aber da der Dorsch ja so ein "bischen gefährdet" ist würde das wohl nicht so schlimm sein. 

Dies wäre jetzt natürlich wieder ein Punkt, wo man den lsfv-sh anmailen sollte um deren Aussage diesbezüglich mit einzubeziehen!


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Hups!

Hab`ich doch an solch unsinnige Verordnungen wieder mal nicht gedacht?!!!

Dann müssen wir das eben umstellen, ....gute Angler haben große Hände, denen flutschen Dorsche die kleiner als 40cm sind immer wieder ins Wasser ....oder so? ECHTE Angler sind mit kleinen Fischen aber immer soooo ungeschickt??

Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass man dafür letztendlich bestraft wird, dass man etwas für die Erhaltung einer Tierart tut und über dem gesetzlich erlaubtem Maß Fische wieder ihrem Element übergibt?

Ich hatte dabei auch gar nicht an die Berufsfischer gedacht, sondern erstmal nur an die Angler und dort eben an die, die 25cm Dörschchen abschlachten für ca. 37,59 Gramm Filet!

Eigentlich auch um damit Zeichen zu setzen und zu zeigen, dass auch wir Angler uns Gedanken machen.



@ Bison 

Könntest du das mit der von dir angesprochenen Stelle mal klären?

Sonst kann man sich alle Gedanken darüber schenken und nur im Geheimen als Straftäter weiter dem Schutz der Kleinen nachgehen.

Gilt diese bescheuerte Verordnung wirklich auch in der Ostsee???

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Lofote (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Die Regelung ist doch ein Schmarrn (würden wir Unterfranken sagen) da tut man aktiv was für die erhaltung der Art und soll dann auch noch bestraft werden.#d 

Wenn wir zum Meeresangeln sind haben wir unsere eigenen Mindestmaße und die liegen noch ein Stückchen über den geforderten 40...wir handeln da mal nach dem Motto:
Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter
Wir hatten da auch noch nie Probleme mit den Kapitänen oder anderen Anglern (höchsten mit denen die meinten das man den Fisch hätte mitnehmen können da er doch GUT war)
Finde den Gedeanken der Aktion Ü40 toll...weiter so#6 #6 

Gruß Lofote


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

@ lofote

Mir ist klar das 40cm nur wieder ein Kompromiss sind aber irgendwo muss man doch mal anfangen. Unter dem Aspekt, dass dann diese Dorsche zweimal laichen können ist doch schon eine 100% Steigerung gegenüber der bisherigen Regelung.

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

@ lofote

Ich schon wieder. Natürlich können wir unter dem Motto wo kein Kläger da kein Rchter verfahren, aber muss das wirklich sein? Kann man nicht ganz öffentlich für ein höheres,freiwilliges Mindestmaß eintreteten ohne sich gleich strafbar zu machen? Das Ziel ist doch damit andere auf das Problem aufmerksam zu machen und das geht nicht im Geheimen.

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## prinzi-butt (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Moin, Moin!
Ich kann das nur unterstützen.
Wir verfahren schon seit Jahren so, wenn wir nach Langeland zum Fischen fahren.
Problematisch ist das Angeln mit Naturködern auf Platte. Der Beifang an untermaßigen Dorschen ist doch enorm und ich habe schon Stunden erlebt, bei denen die Montage gar nicht auf Grund kam, sondern jeder Haken sofort von kleinen Dorschen geschluckt wurde. Man mußte das Angeln abbrechen.
Bodo wirds bestätigen.
Und wenn man dann hört, dass Leute am Tag 100 oder mehr Dorsche gefangen haben, kann man sich gut vorstellen, dass sie jeden noch so kleinen Schwanz mitgenommen haben.
Man kann nur an die Vernunft der Angler appelieren.


----------



## Lofote (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Ich find die Aktion wirklich toll...es wäre gut wenn sich viele Kapitäne daran beteiligen würden...ich denke es wäre auch ein Zeichen für die Berufsfischer wenn die Angler einen Anfang machen und sich aktiv für den Schutz der Dorsche einsetzten...vielleicht kommt dann auch die Gesetzgebung darauf solch Schwachsinnige Gesetzestexte zu streichen....es kann einfach nicht angehen das man für aktiven Artenschutz bestraft werden soll.


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*



			
				Rainer 32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fallen ja auch durch meine Ungeschicktheit alle Dorsche unter 40cm wieder über Bord.



Besser hätte ich das auch nicht sagen können. Ab und zu fallen mir sogar die 50iger aus der Hand! Das passiert nunmal. #6  :q


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Natürlich können wir uns bei den kleinen Dorschen weiterhin so "ungeschickt" anstellen aber das kann es doch nicht sein. Es soll doch auch nicht gleich wieder eine Reglementierung daraus werden, es soll doch nur auf freiwilliger Basis die Möglichkeit bestehen Dorsche die kleiner sind als 40cm wieder zurückzusetzen damit mehr Nachwuchs enstehen kann. Ich will keine Tiere töten oder quälen, ich will nur aus Versehen gefangene Fische die zu klein sind wieder ins Wasser kriegen!!!!!!
Und das kann doch verdammt nochmal nicht verboten sein.
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

ich hatte vor ca. 1 oder anderthalb Jahren da mal auf Anregung der IGA mit dem Veband der Kuttereigner gesprochen.
Die haben daran kein Interesse, weil sie zum einen fürchten, dass  dann immer mehr Beschränkungen kommen, wenn das mal "anfängt" und so letztlich das Kutterangeln unattraktiv wird und sie so ihrer wirtschaftliche Grundlage  verlieren.
Zum anderen ist es der schon angesprochene rechtliche Aspekt. Ein Kapitän hat keinerlei rechtliche BEfugnis so etas durchzusetzen, da der Fisch nach der Landung Eigentum des Anglers ist und dieser auch rechtlich alleine für sein Tun verantwortlich ist.

Da blebt nichts übrig, als an das Verantwortungsgefühl der einzelnen Angler zu apellieren.


----------



## Lofote (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Stimmt...wenn ich sehe was an einem 40`er Dorsch oder an einem 50`er Zander dran ist frag ich mich schon manchmal ob solch ein Fisch überhaupt angschaut wurde als das Mindestmaß festgelegt worden ist.
Da sich unsere lieben, den Anglern leider so entfernten, Gesetzgeber sicher nicht so schnell entscheiden werden etwas zu ändern, müssen wir wohl auch zukünftig gesetzwiedrig handeln um in kleinen Schritten eine Art zu schützen.


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

@ Thomas9904

Ich glaube ich muss da noch mal was klarstellen: 
Ich will *keine Beschränkungen !!#6 *
Ich möchte nur die Möglichkeit haben, *dafür sein zu dürfen*, Fische die kleiner sind als 40cm zurückzusetzen.
Denn die gesetzliche Regelung hat doch zur Folge, dass man sich zumindest einer Ordnungswidrigkeit strafbar macht wenn man Fische die größer als 35cm zurücksetzt. Und das will nicht in meinen Kopf.#q 
Ich möchte doch nur ganz offiziell mich hinstellen können und sagen, dass bei mir Fisch >40cm zurückgehen.
Aber solange das nicht geht werde ich auch weiterhin bei diesen Größen eine erstaunliche Töffeligkeit ( Für Freunde südlich der Elbe: Ungeschicklichkeit) an den Tag legen|uhoh: 

Ich möchte dabei auch den Kutterkapitänen nichts aufbürden oder ihnen die Kundschaft, sprich die Angler vergraulen. Nur auch ihnen würde eine derartige Verhaltensweise vieler Angler entgegenkommen, wenn dadurch mehr Dorsch in die Ostsee kommen würde.    #v     #6 
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Lotte (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

moin-moin,

 @ prinzi-butt: japp, das sind die angelstunden die mir auf langeland nun gar nicht gefallen!!!

 aber mal anders: wer regelt denn das mindestmaß in der ostsee??? sind das die angrenzenden bundesländer oder die angrenzenden staaten???


----------



## Mumpitz (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Tag zusammen!

Was ich mir schon so manches mal bei Themen, die sich mit geltendem Recht (über das wir uns alle ärgern) gedacht habe ist folgendes:
Im Internet treffen sich auf boards doch konzentriert Leute mich gleichen (oder ähnlichen) Interessen. Darunter sind häufig auch Leute mit brauchbaren Kontakten in die Industrie, Politik, etc. Warum sollte es dann längerfristig nicht machbar sein, sich zu organisieren und diese Interessen zu vertreten?
Ich bin mir bewußt, dass das ab und an auch Arbeit bedeutet, aber es wäre doch machbar. Ich höre so oft, daß die Mühlen der Politik so langsam mahlen sei frustrierend und denke selber auch so, nur dann muß man auch etwas daran ändern.
Dabei spreche ich nicht von den allseits so beliebten Petitionen, Hauruck (oder Haudraufaktionen), etc. sondern davon, die Masse an Stimmen als Lobby zu gebrauchen und auf Misstände unübersehbar hinzuweisen.
Warum übersehen viele der Berufsfischer, Geschäftsführer in der Angelgeräteindustrie so gerne, dass die Fische, die wir heute nicht fangen, ihr Geschäft von morgen beleben werden, dass aber diese Nach-Mir-die-Sintflut-Mentalität ihren Markt vollends zerstören kann (und für uns einen Teil der Natur die wir lieben).
In meinen Augen geht es darum, Zeichen zu setzen und wer könnte das besser als eine geschlossene Industrie mit einer Vielzahl an Konsumenten dahinter?
Groll: (Gibt es denn heute nur noch Manager oder auch noch sensible Kaufläute, die verstehen, wie man sich einen Markt aufbaut und erhält?
Was tun die Verbände? Sie ruhen sich hinter Expertisen von Theoretikern aus, die es nicht schaffen, über die Spanne ihrer Feldversuche hinaus oder zurück vor diese Zeit zu schauen.)

Es gibt so viele sensible Themen, die bitter nötig auf den Tisch kommen müßten. Dazu müßten aber die richtigen Leute sanften Druck ausüben. Das sind für mich die Unternehmen und andere Leute, die sich von 'berufswegen' mit diesen Themen auseinandersetzen. Diese können aber nur von den Leuten mobilisiert werden, die sie bezahlen (uns). Ich finde es wirklich beschämend, dass in dieser Welt gesunder Menschenverstand immer noch im Hintergrund steht und das seit tausenden Jahren.
Ich unterbrech jetzt meine Hass-Tirade, sonst ufert das noch aus... 

Die Idee mit den Dörschlis ist sicherlich gut, genauso wie Catch und Release (nach gewässerspezifischen Bestimmungen).
Was wäre denn, wenn wir uns alle Luft machen würden? Sprich einer wird zum Beispiel verdonnert, weil ihm ein Fisch aus der Hand ins Wasser gesprungen ist und das wird jedesmal an die Öffentlichkeit gebracht. Natürlich mit den entsprechenden und nötigen Hintergrundinformationen und dem Rückhalt einer 'riesigen virtuellen Gemeinde' vielleicht nebst bedeutenden Firmen (wenn sie sich denn für solche Kampagnen sensibilisieren lassen). Auf diese Art könnte auf öffentliches Interesse hingewiesen werden, was auch über ausgewählte Medien beschleunigt werden kann. Die freuen sich doch immer, wenn sie mal über etwas anderes berichten dürfen.
Die Firmen, die mitwirken würden, dürften sich an einer hohen Werbewirksamkeit einer solchen Kampagne erfreuen und könnten sich als Zubrot ihren Kunden gegenüber als natur- und konsumentenfreundlich darstellen, was in unserem Sport nicht gerade ein Minuspunkt ist.
Bah, hasse ich solche 'Aufsätze' aber mir kommt es jedesmal hoch, wenn ich merke, dass wir uns eh alle mit diesen Themen auseinandersetzen müssen und doch auf diese Weise nichts ändern (können).

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

@ bodo6741

Meines Erachtens sind das die Bundesländer, da zum Beispiel in Dänemark z.T. andere Mindestmasse gelten als in Deutschland.

@ mumpitz
 Na da hast du dir ja ein bischen Luft machen können. Aber ich glaub das war noch nicht alles oder?
Vielleicht müssen wir auch mit anderen Organisationen reden/zusammenarbeiten um solche Sachen  durchzukriegen. Aber eigentlich ist das hier doch wirklich nur ne`Kleinigkeit. Insofern mal eine Frage an die Gemeinde, ist ein juristisch vorbelasteter Boardie Licht in dieses Dunkel zu bringen? Gibt es möglicherweise Ausnahmen wegen Gefährdung bestimmter Fischarten oder was auch immer? Oder müssen wir alle unsere Messlatten neu justieren ( 0 = 5 cm; 35cm = 40cm.....:q :q )
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Lotte (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

moin-moin,

 also wenn das wirklich die bundesländer sind könnte man doch mal ne petition an die zuständigen landesfischereiverbände schicken. wenn die erste einmal begreifen, daß die angler bereit wären das mindestmaß zu erhöhen besteht doch auch hoffnung auf umsetzung!!! dazu müßte man aber eine relevante anzahl an schreiben bzw. e-mails lostreten können. dazu wäre das board doch die ideale plattform!!!!


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Bevor wir jetzt noch länger rumrätseln werd`ich mal versuchen das entsprechende Gesetz zu finden, dann können wir bestimmt detaillierter diskutieren und vielleicht auch vorgehen. Bis später oder morgen.
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Torskfisk (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Alsooooooo!

Nun mal Butter bei die Fische.
Nach Auskunft der obersten Fischereibehörde in Schleswig-Holstein, Herr Schwabe, stehen fischereirechtlich keine Vorschriften dem Zurücksetzen von Fischen zwischen 35 - 40cm entgegen. Aber........#d 
Extreme Tierschützer könnten allerdings Tierquälerei wegen nicht sinnvoller Verwertung erahnen.|gr: :c |gr: 
Zum Mindestmaß selber wurde gesagt, dass die EU die Mindestmasse neu definiert hat und für die Ostsee ab sofort 38cm gelten, auch wenn in der Küstenfischereiverordnung noch 35 cm stehen. Spätestens zum Februar nächsten Jahres sollen diese Masse dann auch hier übernommen werden.
Für die Nordsee sollen 35cm bestand haben.#c 
Also keine Aktion Ü 40, schade. Aber jetzt brauch ich meine Messlatte ja nur noch um zwei Zentimeter justieren. Und wenn dann noch einer stänkert, kann er ja nachmessen wenn der Fisch wieder im Wasser ist.:q 
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Lotte (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

|good: na also!!!! man soll es kaum glauben!!! da bauen die in der eu ja mal richtig was gutes!!!! wenn auch nicht auf 40 cm aber immerhin, denn dieses wird zweifelsfrei auch für die berufsfischer gelten!!! und die 2 cm soll mir wirklich mal jemand nachweisen!!! |kopfkrat und auf militante naturschützer werde ich nie treffen, denn die kommen nicht auf mein boot bzw glaube ich kaum, daß die einen angelkutter betreten werden. sollten sie es doch machen wird die angelveranstaltung mit sicherheit abgebrochen werden. also noch kein grund zum jubeln, aber etwas hoffnung bleibt!!!


----------



## der_Jig (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Also, zunächst einmal finde ich die Idee richtig gut, denn, wie schon erwähnt, die kleinen Dorsche sind die Dickdorsche von morgen!
Nun gibt es aber einige Probleme...
Die Berufsfischer und die gesamte Fischindustrie...oder erklär mal einem kleinen 8jährigen Jungen, der seinen ersten Fisch am Haken baumeln hat, dass er ihn wieder reinschmeissen muss, oder einem Angelverein, der aus Bayern kommt, die werden sich denken, dass sie alles mitnehmen, was sie fangen, wo sie eh nur einmal im jahr eine Woche im Jahr die Gelegenheit ihre Kühltruhe zu füllen!?

Langer Satz, wahrscheinlich wenig Sinn...

Naja, Pilking never ends!!!


----------



## Lotte (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

moin-moin,

 @ der_Jig: also, da bin ich nicht deiner meinung!!! 

 die eu hat das mindestmaß auf 38 cm angehoben, ergo muß sich selbst die berufsfischerei daran halten!!! die werden um veränderte maschenweiten wohl nicht herumkommen!!!

 und dem bayrischem angelverein (oder woher er auch immer kommen mag) traue ich schon zu, daß er sich an die aktuellen gesetze hält!!! 

 und gerade bei den jugendanglern sollte man als erwachsener ganz genau die mindestmaße einhalten. wir ziehen uns doch ein heer von gesetzesignoranten heran, wenn die kinder noch nicht einmal die mindestmaße einhalten (auch wenn sie von den anglern freiwillig angehoben sind).


----------



## Mumpitz (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Wir sollten um jeden Milimeter kämpfen


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Moin Moin 
@Torskfisk
Ich will keine Beschränkungen !! Ich möchte nur die Möglichkeit haben, dafür sein zu dürfen, Fische die kleiner sind als 40cm zurückzusetzen..

Klasse gesagt #r  #r , bin voll dafür . Ich habe zu diesem Thema auch schon eine Umfrage ins Board gestellt : Angeln auf Laichdorsch ? . Die Resonaz war klasse .
Wir fahren vom Board aus am 5.12 mit der Forelle raus und auch da haben sich viele für die *40 cm*  ausgesprochen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Blauortsand (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

In Kappeln wurden kurz vor Ende des Sommerschleppverbots neue Netze getestet die auch spezielle Fenster hatten und die Maschenweiten vergrößert waren. Da sind Fischer gemeinsam mit Biologen draußen gewesen und die Ergebnisse waren überraschend gut es entkamen wohl fast alle fische unterhalb von 38cm!

Wäre schön wenn sich die Technik jetzt auch schnell verbreitet unter den Berufsfischern!!!


----------



## Torskfisk (23. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

@ der_Jig ; bodo6741

Für das Verhalten der Angler zum Nachwuchs gibt es ein hervorragendes Beispiel hier im Board und zwar als Forellenudo nebst seinem Filius zum Angeln war. Ich glaube auch, dass man es gerade den Kleinen vernünftig ohne Gesetze erklären kann warum ausgerechnet dieser Fisch wieder zurück ins Wasser muss.

Zu den Kollegen die leider nicht so oft wie wir zum Hochseeangeln kommen, bleibt zu sagen, dass auch diese sich bestimmt genauso wie an ihren heimatlichen Gewässern auch hier an die Bestimmungen halten werden.

@ blauortsand
Das macht Mut. Hoffentlich brauchen die nicht wieder Jahre bis dieses Fanggerät auch überall eingesetzt werden.

@ alle
Das Mindestmass von 38cm steht also definitiv fest, es können im Moment nur noch nicht diejenigen bestraft werden die Fische zwischen 35 - 38 cm mitnehmen, da hierfür die rechtliche Grundlage in der KüFO fehlt. Aber wie gesagt, das soll bis Februar nächsten Jahres passieren. Und zu den letzten 2 cm sei gesagt, bedenkt bitte immer den Schrumpfungsprozess, es ist durchaus möglich, dass ein Fisch mit 40 cm beim Fang am Ende des Tages nur noch 38,1 cm groß ist und wir wollen doch keine untermaßigen Fische in den Kisten haben oder?
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Hallo Boardies!!! Erstmal Respekt für dieses Forum!!! Bin neu hier und über einen Link beim googeln auf dieses Forum gestossen. Hab mich natürlich SOFORT registrieren lassen.

Nun aber zum Thema!!! Ich bin voll eurer Meinung, das Dorsche unter 40cm nichts in den Kisten der Kutter/Bootsangler zu suchen haben. Recht hin und Recht her.... Mir und meiner Truppe fallen beim Pilken auch immer alle Dorsche unter 40cm an der Bordwand wieder vom Haken, da kann ich die Haken schärfen wie ich will, nichts zu machen ))). und für die Brandung haben wir uns schon seit langem auf die ja NUN ENDLICH Gesetz werdenden 38cm geeinigt.Denn wenn man in der Brandung auch alles unter 40cm wieder schwimmen lässt, kann es schnell nen Schneiderabend werden!! und gegen 2-3 geräucherte 38er Brandungsdorsche wird ja wohl niemand was einwenden können oder?!?

Jungs , schützt die Dorsche!! Denn er ist für mich der schönste und leckerste Fisch unsrer heimischen Meere!!!!

Petri Heil
Euer dorschjaeger75


----------



## camper63 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Bei mir fallen komischerweise auch alle Dorsche bis 40 cm vom Haken! #c 

Super Thread!! #6 #6


----------



## Torskfisk (23. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Eine derartig starke und positive Resonanc hatte ich beim besten Willen nicht erwartet. Aber man sieht, mit den Boardie`s kann immer gerechnet werden. Und wenn wir das jetzt auch noch anderen klar machen können, dass es sinnvoll ist alles unter 40 zurückzusetzen, dann können wir vielleicht bald mit 45cm liebäugeln?? Ich glaub das wär ein echter Bringer. Verhältnisse wie am Gelben Riff in der Kieler Förde, Norge vor Fehmarn.....ist ja schon gut ich hör`jetzt mit träumen auf.

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Also grundsätzlich sind Dorsche unter 40 cm kein Filet wert! Wir haben uns schon seit Jahren auf dieses Maß geeinigt (8 Meeresangler)! Natürlich geht auch ab und an der 39cm Fisch mit, aber grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, daß 40 cm mindestens sein sollten. Aus hegerischen Gründen und auch vom Filet her gesehen.
Auch wenn einer aus Bayern kommt und 1000 km fährt ist die Mitnahme von kleineren Dorschen frevelhaft und nicht zu begründen. Dann sollen diese sogenannten Angler doch im Fischereihafen einkaufen!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## norge1001 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Hallo zusammen...

Wenn sowas wie " freiwillig 40cm " wirklich plakatiert, auf breiter Basis diskutiert würde und sich die meisten daran halten , gäbe es einen moralischen Druck auf die anderen. Weitere Aktionen z.B. Unterschriftslisten dafür oder dagegen auf den Kuttern, das Anglerboard ist für " 40cm " usw. könnte auch eine Änderung solcher Gewohnheiten herbeiführen. Die Fischkisten haben glaube ich 40x60cm, so wäre das Maß für jeden selber leicht kontrollierbar. 

Aber alles auf freiwilliger Basis. !!!!!!!!!!!!

Das Vorbild sein würde sicherlich bei vielen einen Anstoß zum nachdenken geben. Am Anfang vielleicht Kopfschütteln, aber da muss man eben durch und sich dazu bekennen.

Und übrigens kann jeder bei sich beginnen. Da muss ich nicht auf Berufsfischer oder sonstwas warten. Das Laufen beginnt ja auch mit dem ersten Schritt.

Für mich sind Fische unter diesem Maß sowiso kein Thema, aber es wäre sicherlich ein Thema für das Board. Sollte ruhig regelmäßig angezogen werden, damit es lebt.  

Grüße Norge1001


----------



## Kado01 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Ich finde das ist eine sehr gute Idee.
 Für mich persöhnlich gilt schon seit mehreren Jahren *über 40cm in die Kiste, 
 unter 40cm zurück in die Ostsee.

*


----------



## Lotte (23. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

moin-moin,



			
				Dorsch-Tom schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn einer aus Bayern kommt und 1000 km fährt ist die Mitnahme von kleineren Dorschen frevelhaft und nicht zu begründen. Dann sollen diese sogenannten Angler doch im Fischereihafen einkaufen!


 die kommen auch aus anderen bundesländern oder aus dem ausland!!! nur damit sich die bayern hier nicht angesprochen fühlen!!!



			
				norge1001 schrieb:
			
		

> Und übrigens hkann jeder bei sich beginnen. Da muß ich nicht auf den Berufsfischer oder sonstwas warten. Das laufen beginnt ja auch mit dem ersten Schritt.


 dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!!! einfach genial!!!


----------



## carp2000 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*



			
				Kado01 schrieb:
			
		

> *über 40cm in die Kiste,
> unter 40cm zurück in die Ostsee.
> 
> *



Könnte man daraus nicht vielleicht doch einen Aufnäher machen und den dann im Board verkaufen??? Wäre das eine Idee???
Wie norge1001 schon sagt, wenn sowas auf freiwilliger Basis entsteht und viele ihre Meinung derart kundtun, entsteht ein moralischer Druck, dem man sich nicht mehr entziehen kann. Sowas wirkt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Torskfisk (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*



			
				carp2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man daraus nicht vielleicht doch einen Aufnäher machen und den dann im Board verkaufen??? Wäre das eine Idee???
> 
> 
> Das würde ich klasse finden, aber im Extremfall könnte das für ein paar Spinner der Anlass sein hier nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zu schreien, so blöd sich das auch anhört.#c
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*



> Das würde ich klasse finden, aber im Extremfall könnte das für ein paar Spinner der Anlass sein hier nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zu schreien, so blöd sich das auch anhört


Sehe ich auch so.
Das Problem ist eben, dass ein paar spendensammelnde, engagierte Schützer eine grössere Lobby in der Gesetzgebung haben als jede Art von Naturnutzern.

Ich werde aber diese Diskussion auch im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) veröffentlichen.  
Natürlich presserechtskonform ohne Namen und mit Quellenhinweis.
Sollte einer der Autoren hier was dagegen haben, bitte unter magazin@anglerboard.de bei mir melden.


----------



## schleppangler (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

moin,moin
ein höheres mindestmaß fände ich sehr gut.mein eigenes liegt bei dorschen bei 50cm (die anderen rutschen mir leider immer aus der hand).wenn ich dann "nur" mit ein paar größeren dorschen wieder an land komme bekomme ich immer mitleidige blicke.aber nur von den anglern die alles mitnehmen was gerade maßig ist .fleischmacher eben,die unser ansehen in norwegen ja schon ruiniert haben.von einer generellen schonzeit halte ich nicht viel.besser wäre es das mindestmaß drastisch (z.b.50cm) zu erhöhen um dem dorsch die möglichkeit zu geben sich 3-4 mal fortzupflanzen.das steigert das durchschnittsgewicht der laichfische ,die dann mehr eier produzieren aufgrund ihres gewichtes.allerdings müßten auch die berufsfischer mitziehen.

kay


----------



## Mumpitz (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*



> TorskfiskDas würde ich klasse finden, aber im Extremfall könnte das für ein paar Spinner der Anlass sein hier nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zu schreien, so blöd sich das auch anhört.#c



Das ist etwas, was mir sowieso stinkt. Das Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen ist laut einer amerikanischen Studie nur minimal, wenn überhaupt vorhanden. Die lieben Tierschützer (ich gehör auch dazu, hab deswegen aber keinen Riss in der Schüssel) die so argumentieren, übersehen in ihrem Eifer, was Angler für die Umwelt tun. Ich habe keine Lust hier wieder alles aufzuzählen und geh einfach davon aus, jeder hier weiß, was ich meine (und ich spreche auch nicht von den häufig einfallenden Horden von Fleischwolfanglern, die alles in einen Kessel schmeissen, was Flossen hat oder aus dem Wasser kommt).
Nach ihrer Argumentation dürften untermaßige Fische den "Schmerz" verkraften, damit sie weiter abwachsen können. Gäbe es für jedes Gewässer eine individuelle Hege- und Bestandsregelung, würden die Maße dieser "schmerztoleranten" Fische nur nach oben oder unten verschoben. Blind scheinen sie aber dagegen zu sein, was Turbinen, Flußbegradigungen, Schleppnetz-, Langleinenfang, Finning, etc. unseren Tierlein antun.
Auch abgesenkte Wasserspiegel mancher Gewässerabschnitte, durch "Tierschützer", die zur Erweiterung von Naturschutzgebieten beitragen sollen, lassen zig-tausende Fische elendig verrecken.
Vielleicht ließe sich so das Bild der Angler verbessern, indem man einfach mal sammelt, was an Hege-, Renaturierungsarbeiten und sonstigen Tätigkeiten und Geldern von Anglern aufgebracht wird, um den Fischbestand und auch die sonstige Fauna und Flora zu erhalten oder wiederzubeleben; Foto's, Berichte, etc.
Irgendwann sollte man wirklich mal damit anfangen. Es würde viele Vorteile mit sich bringen das anzugehen. Würden wir Angler ernster genommen, wäre auch Fischwilderei ein ernsteres Thema, würden Wasserkraftwerksbetreiber und Betriebe, die in Flüssen einleiten mit schärferen Auflagen versehen, würde evtl. mehr zum Schutz der ein oder anderen Spezies getan, deren Schwinden auf irgend einer farbigen Liste untergeht.
In Deutschland sind wir ein paar Millionen, das wäre ein Anfang. Könnte da europaweit etwas angeleiert werden, wären die Forderungen aber nicht mehr zu übersehen, zumal es in anderen Ländern schon Bestimmungen und politische Regelungen gibt, wie wir sie uns hier wünschen würden und auch darauf könnte man sich später mal berufen.
Das Sammeln solcher Fakten, Beiträge und Dokumentationen wäre ja ein leichter erster Schritt und vielleicht wächst mit der Masse der Beiträge auch die Motivation bei dem einen oder anderen, sich zu engagieren.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Ich bin jederzeit dazu bereit, entsprechende Veröffentlichung von Massnahmen von Anglern/Vereinen etc. im Magazin zu veröffentlichen und zu dokumentieren.
Ihr müsst nur bei Euren Vereinen dafür sorgen, dass ich entsprechende Berichte/Fotos kriege.


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Moin Moin ,


> Zitat von norge1001 *Und übrigens kann jeder bei sich beginnen. Da muß ich nicht auf den Berufsfischer oder sonstwas warten. Das laufen beginnt ja auch mit dem ersten Schritt*.





> Zitat von Kado01 *über 40cm in die Kiste*,



Zu beiden Zitaen kann ich nur sagen  #r  #r  |good: 

Falls sich jemand dazu entschließt , Aufkleber oder Aufnäher herstellen zu laasen bin ich dabei .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torskfisk (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

@ mumpitz

Ist das nicht paradox,pervers, haarsträubend????

Jetzt müssen wir uns, mit unseren Bemühungen für die Natur, dafür rechtfertigen, dass wir Fische, die unser Meinung zu klein sind, zurücksetzen dürfen???!!!!!
Aber du hast leider recht. Einige wenige sogenannter "Sportkameraden" haben es geschafft, uns alle in den Verruf zu bringen. Außerdem können einige der sog. Tierschützer überhaupt nicht leiden, dass wir bei der Ausübung unseres Hobby`s Tiere töten.
Manchmal hat man das Gefühl sich dafür entschuldigen zu müssen, dass man Angler ist. Ich glaube denen dürfte man auch nicht sagen, dass angeln Spaß macht, dass würde bestimmt dazu führen, dass man uns Lust am Töten vorwerfen würde.
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## carp2000 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich klasse finden, aber im Extremfall könnte das für ein paar Spinner der Anlass sein hier nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zu schreien, so blöd sich das auch anhört



@Torskfisk: Ganz so dramatisch würde ich das auch nicht sehen. Natürlich ist es verboten, maßige Fische zurückzusetzen. Ja, und vielleicht kommt auch irgendwann mal ein Tierschützer. Aber ist es nicht genauso verboten, untermaßige Fische mitzunehmen? Müssen diese nicht schonend zurückgesetzt werden? 
Ich glaube es werden bei weitem mehr untermaßige mitgenommen als maßige zurückgesetzt. Und das ein Angler von einem Tierschützer angezeigt wurde, weil er auf dem Kutter untermaßige mitgenommen hat, hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gehört!!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Torskfisk (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

@ hornhechteutin

Das mit den Aufklebern bzw. Aufnähern finde ich ja auch klasse, aber diese dürften nicht so eindeutig sein.( über 40 in die Kiste) Damit machen wir uns nur wieder angreifbar.

Aber Aussagen wie zum Beispiel: 

                   Dorsche unter 40 finde ich Klasse, *im Wasser !*
oder
*Mindestmaß 40 cm*, ich bin dafür !

Damit dürften wir rechtlich auf der sicheren seite stehen und trotzdem müsste jedem klar sein, was damit gemeint ist, oder?

Vielleicht müssen wir auch mehr darauf eingehen, dass es uns nicht um das _Mitnehmen_ über 40cm geht sondern vielmehr um das *Zurücksetzen* unter 40cm geht.
Das macht aus unser Sicht eigentlich keinen Unterschied aber so erhält das ganze einen positiveren Charakter.
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## carp2000 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Dorsche unter 40 finde ich Klasse, *im Wasser !*
> oder
> *Mindestmaß 40 cm*, ich bin dafür !




Sehr gute Idee!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Torskfisk (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

@ carp2000
Na ich hab mich da gerade selber in Rage gebracht, ich bin doch selber Tierschützer und Angler aber beides eben nicht extrem. 
Es geht dabei auch nicht darum, dass wir die Fische zurücksetzen, sondern darum dafür öffentlich eintreten zu können. Und das geht eben nicht, weil es in diesem Fall verboten ist. Aber die Alternativen hab ich ja schon oben genannt.
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

Moin Moin ,
wie schon geschrieben habe ich ja auch schon eine Umfrage zu diesem Thema hier im Board . Als eine große Zeitschrift mit B... in der Sepemberausgabe auch eine Umfrage mit einem anderen Ergebnis hatte , habe ich mich mal an diese per Mail gewannt und nachgefragt ob sie nicht mal eine Aktion , wie Unterschriften oder Ähnliches starten würden ? Es wurde mir mitgeteilt , das es sich úm einzelne Angler handelt und nicht um die breite Maße . Witzig nicht , denn wenn ich mir mal diese Beiträge hier durchlesen , scheit es doch viele Angler zu geben die sich für Schonmaßnahmen einsetzen . Warum bitten wir nicht jeder für sich mal die Zeitschriften um Unterstützung für unsere Sache ? Wenn sich 100 oder mehr an diese Zeitschriften wenden , dann tut sich vielleicht was und auch Angler , die hier nicht im Board sind werden auf dieses Thema aufmerksam . Aus 100 werden dann 1000 und mehr und schon ist der Stein ins Rollen gebracht und es passiert von Seiten der Medien und der Politik endlich was .
Was haltet Ihr davon ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## schleppangler (25. September 2004)

*AW: Mindestmaß ?? Muß das sein?*

moin,moin
es ist zwar richtig,das wir uns gesetzlich auf einem drahtseil befinden,wenn wir uns öffentlich zu einer aktion bekennen wenn wir unser eigenes mindestmaß festlegen.aber wenn man nicht bereit ist einen streit mit sog. naturschützern zu riskieren ändert sich sowieso nichts.unsere verbandsbosse haben eh nichts besseres zu tun als unser hobby zu torpedieren wenn es mal probleme gibt.z.b. lebender köderfisch,setzkescher oder teilweise nachtangelverbote.diese verbote stammen von den verbänden,vereinen aber nicht vom gesetzgeber.

kay


----------

